# Want an avatar



## Ferrariman (Nov 2, 2008)

Can someone make me an avatar that involves ferrari?


----------



## Hehe Moo (Nov 2, 2008)

How about Michael Schumacher?


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 3, 2008)

Hehe Moo said:
			
		

> How about Michael Schumacher?


Nah. I don't really like him that much, for whatever reason.


----------



## Gian (Nov 3, 2008)

Hahaha. (:


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 3, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Hahaha. (:


You win.


----------



## Orangegamer (Nov 3, 2008)

lol to the very end


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

I'll try...


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Nov 3, 2008)

Gian said:
			
		

> Hahaha. (:


Dude, this rocks on so many levels!!

And Ferrariman, I'm  loving it that you actually really used that avatar!! I'll 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 every time I see you post!


----------



## Ferrariman (Nov 3, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> I'll try...


I might use that someday, thanks.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

B-Blue, gota say yours owns for stylishness lol, id pick it anyday (unless you just found it on google lol)
but if you made it yourself, its pretty good!


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> B-Blue, gota say yours owns for stylishness lol, id pick it anyday (unless you just found it on google lol)
> but if you made it yourself, its pretty good!



found it on google lol


----------



## Noitora (Nov 3, 2008)

CorruptedAngel said:
			
		

> B-Blue, gota say yours owns for stylishness lol, id pick it anyday (unless you just found it on google lol)
> but if you made it yourself, its pretty good!


I believe he resized this picture:




Google images
Ah, B-Blue replied before me.


----------



## CorruptedAngel (Nov 3, 2008)

lol, *feels disapointed* a well, we all cheat sometimes... (just some people cheat more stealthly then the first google page....muahahahaaa....)


----------



## B-Blue (Nov 3, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I believe he resized this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yup, that's it
you got me


----------

